# Leisure batteries packing up after less than two years?



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a question about the leisure batteries on our Burstner 747. They are going flat very quickly, and there is a defect message on the control panel.

The van will be 2 years old in October, and we bought it in September last year, less than 12 months ago.

The dealer has agreed to replace the batteries at cost, but surely they should still be under some form of warranty? Does anyone know.

I would appreciate any guidance or information that anyone can share.

Annoyingly we traded in a caravan with an almost new 110 ah battery, wish we had known.

Many thanks in advance

Karen


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

it's not that unusual to be given a percentage towards the failure of a battery based on the amount of time that it has been in use.

Then it depends on the actual construction of the battery as to how it will actually survive life in a MH.

I can't remember the actual technicalities but essentially batteries can be either 'starter' , 'semi-traction' or 'traction'

starter batteries are able to start the engine and then get topped up continually by the alternator while it is being used - you will kill a starter battery by using it for 'leisure' purposes.

Traction batteries are as used by e.g. forklifts and golf carts - charged up then flattened over time with use and then recharged.

semi-traction is for leisure use, mild useage with frequent recharges

The problem is there are unscrupulous battery dealers that will badge a starter battery as a leisure battery (making more money on a like for like basis) and whilst they will perform adequately most of the time, by the time you notice performance has dropped off the warranty is gone. Or the vehicle sold on. Or you just put it down to 'bad luck'

Really top notch leisure batteries will be Calcium technology, fully sealed units so no worry about having to vent fumes away as the internal venting is by way of labyrinth pathways which will not continually vent, but will spurt vent (my terminology) if there is ever a need and no chance of spark ignition.

A calcium technology battery will have 18 month shelflife between charges - flooded lead acid ones will die after 3/6 months without charging - and will typically have a 3 year warranty.

OK, I'm waffling now. but perhaps this helps?

(btw I buy parts for a living and just purchased £48000 worth of Bosch batteries in readiness of this winter  )

I(t's also possible to get a 120ah leisure battery in a 110ah size shell - worth knowing :wink:


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*batteries*

Hi unfortunately it will depend on how the batteries have been used if they have been allowed to run flat for any length of time it will drastically shorten their life. Cold weather and flat batteries do not help either. I buy from a known supplier expect to pay around £80 per battery and expect to get three years plus from them. whilst Elecsol is a good battery I don't think the extra cost is warranted but thats just my thoughts.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There maybe something draining the batteries whilst mhnot being used.

I find having a solar panel to keep my two 110 batteries topped up very useful and likewise a Battery Master to keep vehicle battery trickle charged.

Having said that I had to buy two new batteries this March/April as a cell had gone in one battery and its always best to buy and fit two the same,


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this depends on what warranty the batteries have. some are only 12 months.also if the warranty for longer is it transferable, they are now nearly 2 years old, so I think that the dealer is being reasonable in this case.

cabby


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Quick update.

Camper UK replaced both batteries with 90ah versions, the 110 wouldn't fit in the box under the seat. They did this free of charge, which i think is outstanding. I have left feedback to this effect on the motorhome dealer database.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

meakwooders said:


> Quick update.
> Camper UK replaced both batteries with 90ah versions, the 110 wouldn't fit in the box under the seat. They did this free of charge, which i think is outstanding. I have left feedback to this effect on the motorhome dealer database.


Nice of you to update those who helped and advised you Karen, and to give credit where it is due.

Wish everyone would do the same.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

good result.nice to hear of a dealer looking after his customers.

cabby


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

How to tell if you are being sold a starter battery simply badged as a leisure battery.
Ask the seller, with a hopeful tone in your voice, if it will start your engine too.
If the answer is yes walk away 8)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> How to tell if you are being sold a starter battery simply badged as a leisure battery.
> Ask the seller, with a hopeful tone in your voice, if it will start your engine too.
> If the answer is yes walk away 8)


er, not quite, a leisure battery will start an engine - it's the durability of the unit, asking to continually start an engione will kill it eventually. An under-specced starter battery will also start an engine, but come the winter and that's when the wheat gets sorted from the chaff and the cheap crappy ones will fail.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Our 747 still has the original Varta 110amp batteries fitted from 2004 but will be replacing soon as after 3 or 4 hours tv use and the odd light on, the warning light on the panel comes on so I assume they`re getting tired. The batteries are semi traction lead/acid type and at 7 years old cant really knock em!


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have just sold our 2003 Ford Fiesta with original battery still in operation, and the MH batteries both over 3yrs old and hoping for many more years yet.

Just lucky or what?


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

My Hobby still has the original leisure batteries from when I imported it 6 years ago - 2 x 100ah Bosch gel sealed.
I suspect that they were at least 3 years old on purchase, so that makes them about 9 years old & still giving good service.
They are used mainly on hook up, but it goes to show that it is false economy to buy cheap batteries.
Good plug for Sprinta :lol: 
Forrester.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

tony645 said:


> Our 747 still has the original Varta 110amp batteries fitted from 2004 but will be replacing soon as after 3 or 4 hours tv use and the odd light on, the warning light on the panel comes on so I assume they`re getting tired. The batteries are semi traction lead/acid type and at 7 years old cant really knock em!


My two (Varta) are six years in use and still going strong.

BTW a genuine leisure battery, like the Varta Semi Traction, will not have a 'cranking power' in its specification, as it's not designed for starting an engine, which is what I was alluding to in my earlier post.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We had to replace the batteries in our burstner 748-2 in Jan this year. They have lasted since new Feb 2004 and we still have the original starter battery.

Worst things for any battery is letting it go dead flat or never topping it up. We have met many M/Homers that have never even looked at the battery or even know where it is. One M/Homer told me you don't have to keep looking at torch batteries are they not all the same.

Once you get the new ones fitted keep them fully charged and topped up. you can get 7 years out of well looked after batteries.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Deep cycle battery*

Just done some research on batteries, googled this. www.windsun.com/BATTERIES/BATTERY_FAQ.htm


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

meakwooders said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Camper UK replaced both batteries with 90ah versions, the 110 wouldn't fit in the box under the seat. They did this free of charge, which i think is outstanding.


They have changed how they must describe batteries, many batteries have had their capacity reduced to fit the new rules without any actual change in the batteries.


----------

